# First Job Interview Expirience



## Entrensik (Apr 25, 2014)

I had my first job interview yesterday and it was horrible. I felt like i was being interrogated by the FBI. The 2 managers where looking at me like i had killed someone (maybe its how they're trained to conduct interviews) but their body language and their uptight behavior made the room feel really uncomfortable. They asked the most vague and stupid questions like "Tell us about yourself" and "Is there anything you want to ask us"? I was thinking WTF when the guy asked me that because aren't they supposed to get to know ME?! The only other question i recall him asking was wether i was going to school but nothing else. The interview lasted about 5 min and they told me they'd call me if they decided to hire me. 

Now im left wondering if all job interviews are conducted by FBI detectives dressed in regular work clothes. Overall super uncomfortable interview and i doubt ill get the job, but im proud of myself after all it was my first ever job interview.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

All interviews are conducted differently. Some are very uptight like yours was, others are very laid back. Questions like the ones you described are very common in interviews. The more interviews you go to, the more use you'll get to answering those kinds of questions. What kind of place did you interview for?


----------



## Buttered Toast (Aug 22, 2015)

All the interviews I've ever had were easy interactions. I kind of bull**** everything. That's actually how I haven't died, yet.


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

The questions are vague so that they can gauge your social skills and interpretation skills.

Just learn to say what you think they want to hear, but don't stray too far from the truth. Always embellish your skills and gloss over your setbacks.

And when they ask if you have any questions, ask about the company's philosophies, or if they have a dresscode, or something like that. Make it seem like you give a rat's áss about the employers other than getting a job and making money.

When they want you to talk about yourself, just talk about your educational background and if you have any previous work experiences and what kind of jobs you're interested in, and perhaps what your future goals are.


----------



## VanDamme (Jun 8, 2004)

Congrats for having your first interview!

The interview type will depend on many things: job, company, type of person they are looking for. Can range from very formal and strict to almost like talking to a friend.

"Tell us about yourself" and "Is there anything you want to ask us" are pretty much standard interview questions.

Others have suggested a few things already. There's plenty of info about interviews on the net with lots of sample questions and what kind of answer to give.


----------



## Mister Ives (Sep 28, 2015)

I've had a bunch of job interviews and they almost always ask me to tell something about myself and they always finish with whether I have any questions. I try to have something prepared for both questions but there is always something you're not prepared for. I feel you because some of them have been so awful I don't even want to think about it anymore. lol 

The best interviews are more like a conversation in which you have room to elaborate about yourself and your qualities, I try to do this more and kind of steer the conversation my way and away from awkward questions. This doesn't always work though, last month I had a internship interview and it felt like I was applying for the FBI indeed, the asked ridiculous advanced questions about their work and if I could describe the processes and think of assignments I could do to improve them. I flopped and was rejected, felt miserable having canceled a minor surgery for this which I have still to reschedule...


----------



## ibelieve73 (Oct 5, 2015)

You should definitely be proud for putting yourself out there for this first interview! Awesome 

Sorry to hear that they were maybe too uptight and suspicious. I can say that out of dozens of interviews in my life, the "tell us about yourself" thing is unfortunately really common and something you'll probably have to deal with. BUT if you practice your answers it'll get easier over time. I used to stutter my way through that every time and mumble something awkward but the last interview I did I actually sounded decently intelligent and prepared. What I heard interviewers like is to hear *briefly* about you in a general way, like where you are from or what education you have, but transition it quickly to why you are interested in the position, or what you're interested about in the company. They don't want really long answers about your personality, they want to know you actually care to be there and aren't wasting their time. So try to remember they're seeing if you're a good fit and they also want to know if you have questions for them so they can legitimately help you in making a decision about whether you want to work there. After all, the interview isn't *just* about they deciding if they like you - it's also to see if *you* want to work for them.  Hope this helps! Keep trying, you'll find the right one eventually.


----------

